# Is Sinclair Ferguson's lecture responding to Wright still available?



## RamistThomist (Jan 4, 2013)

About six years ago Rev Ferguson gave a fine talk on N.T. Wright and I had the mp3 at one time, but I can't find it online. The links appear to be dead. If anyone has it and wants to email it to me (via google docs), I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome back, Jacob! This may be the lecture you were talking of:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/churchplant...erguson-new_perspective_on_paul_26aug2005.mp3

And if you scroll down a bit you will find some other talks by Ferguson & others on the topic here: Monergism :: N.T. Wright


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------

